# need a new gps/fish finder



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

The gps I was using died today and the fish finder I have is from the 80's so its time to upgrade. Jumped on the internet and found a lowrance elite 5 HDI finder/chartplotter for $399. Also found a Hummingbird 698ci HD SI combo for the same price. Anyone using either of these units who can recommend or comment? Buddy has the lowrance elite 7 and loves it....not sure the extra $$$ would be worth while investment for me.
I will be first to say I am an old time fisherman, i drive from one spot to another using my grandpa's 15 minute rule. In past my fish finder is a depth finder. I really need to pick up my game and learn how to use the finder as well. Old dog, new tricks I guess!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Biggest screen you can afford. Lowrance vs hummingbird is Chevy vs ford. I think hummingbird is easier to operate personally. Garmin is putting out some nice stuff these days as well. Elite seven is a good unit for the $$$ it you don't want a black box set up


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone using the NAVIONICS app on their iPad ? Was looking over the website and it seems pretty cool. I would think I can use my phone a wireless access point and then use the iPad for navigation. Of course I still need a fish finder.....


----------



## smallydreamin (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the Lowrance Elite 5 and it works just fine. Once you get experience with the menus and screens you will be very efficient with it.

Agree with the previous reply of getting the bigger screen. My eyes aren't what they once were.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you'll be much happier with a 7" screen or larger if your budget allows. I have the helix 7 and love the 7" screen. and the helix 7 has the brightest screen I've seen. you can see it in direct sun light. the 7" screen over a 5" screen just gives you more time to read and understand whats going on under your boat. and with the gps on the 7" screen is so much better than the 5" screen. and when in duel screen mode your screens are just to small on the 5" screen.

if you can make the trip to a cabelas or bps or other outdoor store that has the finders on display its well worth making the trip so you can compare them side by side.

I've also been hearing good things about garmin. see if they have one that is comparable to the helix 7 or the elite 7 for around the same money. I got my helix on sale at cabelas for 50.00 off with free shipping I got the helix 7 di gps combo for 449.99. but I haven't used the di that much so I cant tell you if the di is worth the extra money. but the 7" screen is worth the extra money. if you buy a 5" screen you'll always wonder if you wouldn't have been happier with a 7" screen.
sherman


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Look seriously at the Garmin units. We purchased a Garmin GPSMAP 7608xsv. They have great products, easier to use than Lowrance or Hummingbird and they have outstanding U.S.A. based customer service.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

For $399 you can get a 7" Garmin striker with chirp and down imaging. I don't think you could go wrong for that price. At westmarine.com


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I got a Garmin 73dv and couldn't be happier....easiest unit ive ever used...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

backfar said:


> I got a Garmin 73dv and couldn't be happier....easiest unit ive ever used...


Did you get Lake Vu maps and how do you like the map when on Lake Erie, also on your local lake?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes...lake vu comes standard with the 73dv...on lake erie the mapping is good..it shows the reefs with names,shows the cans also...the only lake ive had my unit on was portage lakes...the map was pretty close to the depthfinder on that lake...i would recommend this unit to anybody that doesn't need to network....


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

rustyolddad said:


> The gps I was using died today and the fish finder I have is from the 80's so its time to upgrade. Jumped on the internet and found a lowrance elite 5 HDI finder/chartplotter for $399. Also found a Hummingbird 698ci HD SI combo for the same price. Anyone using either of these units who can recommend or comment? Buddy has the lowrance elite 7 and loves it....not sure the extra $$$ would be worth while investment for me.
> I will be first to say I am an old time fisherman, i drive from one spot to another using my grandpa's 15 minute rule. In past my fish finder is a depth finder. I really need to pick up my game and learn how to use the finder as well. Old dog, new tricks I guess!


I bought the 698 SI at Gander for 399 ($50 mail in rebate brings it down to 349) and just installed it. I have not been on the water yet, but the menu is fairly easy to navigate and the screen size seems okay for my needs. My two main reasons for buying the 698 were already having a Navionics SD card (needed full size slot to use it which the 698 has) and I wanted to play around with side scan. Couldn't pass it up for that price. I'll eventually move it to the front of the boat and upgrade the console with a larger screen in a few years.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...-HD-SI-Chartplotter-Fishfinder-Combo&i=770809


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey rustyolddad have you pulled the trigger yet? what unit do you like the best?
sherman


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> hey rustyolddad have you pulled the trigger yet? what unit do you like the best?
> sherman


I purchased the 7 inch Raymarine dragonfly pro 7 inch screen with the navionics plus card.

Install was very easy. I took a great amount of time placing the transducer for best placement and reducing cavitation. 

Screen is SUPER BRIGHT. I can see all details with my sunglasses on in the direct sunlight!

Marks fish well in sonar and the downscan is pretty cool for detail. I liken in to the ultrasound screens i use to of my kids.....but now its a fish!

Ease of use.....I dont think it can get any easier which is what sold me. Three buttons and way you go. I am sure there are more advanced units that i may look at in ten years, but for me this was a great decision thus far.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds like you made a good choice. you can always upgrade as your needs arise. I have the lowrance lcx38c hd on my erie boat but didn't want to spend the money for another unit like it. so I got the helix 7 and like the 7" screen much better than a 5" screen. you'll be happy with the 7" screen.
sherman


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have heard good reports on the Raymarine Dragonfly. Buddy of mine just bought one. Good luck!


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> I have heard good reports on the Raymarine Dragonfly. Buddy of mine just bought one. Good luck!


Thanks Meerkat: crazylady and I bought at the same time and we both seem to like the raymarine thus far. Hope to post some pictures using the wifish app this weekend. Stay tuned!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

rustyolddad said:


> Thanks Meerkat: crazylady and I bought at the same time and we both seem to like the raymarine thus far. Hope to post some pictures using the wifish app this weekend. Stay tuned!


 And I just bought Lowrance so no bias...


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

The only thing I use a tablet for is to stream music via the blutooth,to the stereo in the bow. I struggle to see things on it in the sunlight.


----------

